# nib replacement  for baron



## abearpens (Jul 23, 2011)

I am looking for a caligraphy nib to replace on a baron fountain pen. The customer said he wants a medium,italic,pointed, right handed nib. anybody know a source that would have that in a nib body. thanks


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.pendemonium.com/pens_italic.htm#groundnibs


----------

